# Schwinn Rear Fender/Brake bracket



## SLM (Apr 6, 2018)

I am looking for this bracket for a project bike .  I believe it is a fender bracket or a fender/brake bracket to attach between the rear stays.   PM if you have one or two !!   I need this brake to put a rear Dia Compe brake on my older Schwinn cantilever !


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 7, 2018)

yea I got several of those.If I can find them I will send you a pic


----------



## DCSpitfire (Sep 7, 2018)

ratdaddy said:


> yea I got several of those.If I can find them I will send you a pic



Hey RatDaddy,
Would that bracket work to mount side pull brakes on a '78 Spitfire? After I sourced a Atom brake rear wheel from a Cruiser 5 my wife (the bikes new owner) prefers the twist grip shift and internally geared Shimano hub... yay

If so, I can use one from your collection please


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2018)

Pretty sure those brackets are for adding caliper brakes to a FRONT fork. Not sure how you would make it work on a rear.


----------



## DCSpitfire (Sep 7, 2018)

Gordon said:


> Pretty sure those brackets are for adding caliper brakes to a FRONT fork. Not sure how you would make it work on a rear.



Thanks for the response, Gordon but I tend to disagree. It looks like it would slip under the rear fender mount (the arched one on 70's Spitfires, see picture) . I don't see how you would mount it to forks since it wouldn't fit the Ashtabula forks.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2018)

You might be correct but according to this description, the adapter fits middleweight forged forks and I have seen them used on Stingrays.

https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/schwinn-bicycle-caliper-brake-adapter-149078111


----------



## KevinM (Sep 8, 2018)

I have a few of those adapters and they are for front forks. You need a Weinmann adapter for the rear if you plan to use a caliper on the rear.


----------



## DCSpitfire (Sep 8, 2018)

Gordon said:


> You might be correct but according to this description, the adapter fits middleweight forged forks and I have seen them used on Stingrays.
> 
> https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/schwinn-bicycle-caliper-brake-adapter-149078111



Thanks to both of you for the information. When the original thread was about rear brakes I got hopeful. RatDaddy stated that the bracket goes between the rear stays I got happy. I guess I'm searching for a Weinmann adapter now. Any chance either of you have a spare one of those laying around that you're willing to sell?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 8, 2018)

I do not have the Weinmann rear brake adapter. I would think it would be fairly easy to make something that would work if you can't find one.


----------



## DCSpitfire (Sep 8, 2018)

Thanks again, Gordon. I see myself moving forward with the billet design I've drawn up.


----------

